Ask HN: Do SaaS founders know SQL? My app will fail, if the majority Dont - pauljeba
======
biermic
Don't panic. You might find the video linked below from Patrick Campbell
interesting. He talks about constantly freaking out as founder, and getting
the awareness to overcome this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56_9y2pMwhs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56_9y2pMwhs)

------
codegeek
I checked your profile and it seems like you are building a tool for founders
which requires SQL knowledge since it is related to data analytics etc,
correct ? I think your Ask HN title is a bit confusing so I wanted to clarify
first.

If my understanding is correct, I would say no problem since any SAAS must
have at least a senior technical person whether they are founder/co-founder or
not. I run a SAAS and I am definitely decent with SQL myself even though I am
not the CTO who is obviously better than me at everything technical.

------
quickthrower2
Technically there is no need to understand code at all, depending on if you
have a cofounder or use nocode tools.

